# A couple surviving an abusive relationship?



## Tempered Tense (Oct 27, 2008)

What do you suppose most abusive husbands/partners suffer from?  Simple anger issues?  Problems with rage?  Bipolar disorder?  

And has there ever been a case where a couple actually got through an abusive relationship/situation, and actually REMAINED together?  Is it unheard of?

I just realized this possibly went into the wrong category.  My apologies everyone.


----------



## Mari (Oct 28, 2008)

H! Tempered Tense. I wonder if there are studies on this although I think I have read about couples getting through this to a healthy relationship. :dimples: Mari


----------



## Daniel (Oct 28, 2008)

> What do you suppose most abusive husbands/partners suffer from? Simple anger issues? Problems with rage? Bipolar disorder?



I don't know, but I found this:  

The Abusive Personality: Violence and Control in Intimate Relationships - Google Book Search

And a highly-cited study from two decades ago is cited by the following articles/studies:
- Google Scholar


----------



## Tempered Tense (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you for your replies Daniel and Mari.  I think the fact that there are documented stories of triumph out there is inspiring.  I know it is not healthy to physically remain in such a relationship for the time being, however through couples counseling, I had just wondered if couples survived it.  I'm actually reminded of Ozzy and his wife, although I don't know much about their case.  And I will definitely check out that link.


----------

